# endometrial hyperplasia



## Donna79x

GOOD AFTERNOON ALL & HAPPY NEW YEAR

Not been around for a while as my computer was playing up at home and stuff....

Had the results from my u/s in december and they are suggesting I may have endometrial hyperplasia, which does not sound good. 

My doctor lost my results for 7 weeks which also didnt help so it as taken me 9 weeks to finally get the results which came back from the hospital mid oct... moan moan winge winge.

I now have to go for a 2nd u/s on the 18th at that stage in my cycle to take another look.

Has anyone ever been diagnosed with this ??? If so, what happens next? Am I infertile?

Bearing all this in mind..... I absolutely can't wait to be PREGNANT but it sounds impossible right now :cry: but i am 2 days late constipated, tried and bbs are killing me.... No doubt AF will get me the cow bag ....

Hope your all ok....

Take care

Donna x


----------



## Wobbles

Oh Donna I'm such a dip I was meant to reply to this yesterday but needed my hangover to go first :rofl:

Hope you had a lovely Christmas & new year x

Can't believe you doctor lost your results :? Although not in another way I've seen too many posts about samples being lost, spilt & results screwed up one was or other - Its disgraceful :? 

Your best bet is to have a peek at Google:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=endometrial+hyperplasia&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

_"In most cases, endometrial hyperplasia can be treated with medication that is a form of the hormone progesterone. 

You and your doctor will find a form of progesterone and a dose that is right for you."_

I am assuming for a future pregnancy this may be the option for you hun!

Is AF still late?

Good luck Donna :hugs:

x


----------



## Donna79x

Hiya Wobbles...

I am nursing my hang over today....

How are you doing? Good I hope.

My doctors are crap... just wanna know if I have got this , if so I am going to go private as I am a member of BUPA through work and get it sorted with them.

Yep AF is currently 4 days late.... mmmm??? Testing this morning with a cheapie and it was BFN !! :( 

Just bought some ovulex, vitex and a electronic fertility tester... not giving up, no way....

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

> not giving up, no way....

Good for you - I think the same too.

BUPA - How can they help? Do they have to know the problem first - Always thought there was no medical insurance to cover infertility or would this be soley for the reason above?

Sorry about the BFN :hugs: I would consider testing with a Clearblue or Tesco pink test if it reaches a week late!


----------



## Donna79x

Mainly for the problem above, but a woman were I work have like a fertility MOT thorugh bupa and she paid 30% of the fees....

I can't be infertile, I have been pregnant before when i was younger


----------



## Wobbles

Sorry I meant genrally - I still see my problem as a fertility problem mainly because it's never a sticky.

Whole going provate thing is scarey esspecially cost wise & thats pretty much what I want to do!


----------



## Arcanegirl

A wise woman told me to save while I can incase I ever need to go private :wink:


----------



## Wobbles

Yer that woman wish she'd have done it! lol With circumstances at least you'd be 'ok' if you ever wanted to take that route & with all hope you wouldn't have to & then theres plenty more the pennies can be used for if not stilll saved for rainy days :D


----------



## Donna79x

well good luck... and i am sure we will get there before we hit the menopuase lol  

dad left some money for me and my brother when he died and i know my dad would see it well spent if i had a grand child for him and mum.

xx


----------



## Donna79x

Hello, 

Just thought I would give you an update from my 3rd ultrasound on Monday. The nurse was so helpful I nearly fainted !!!

The cyst on my left ovary as shrunk to 3cm x 3cm but due to this cyst I didnt ovulate this month (not done much BD'ing anyway) but I will get a full report back in 2 weeks and because I am TTC she is passing the pictures/file to the fertility specialist at the hospital so he can do a more lengthy report for me based on the TTC bits also.

She said when I go back to my doc's for my results to discuss a referral to have my tubes flushed to see if they are blocked.

Me and Jase had a rough weekend last weekend (as we do)... he went out got drunk, slept at his mates and didnt contact me till the next day !!! so we are talking this all through cos it cant go on if we are to have a baby together or not. He is grovelling big time this week....lol..... but its gotta be sorted.

Hope every1 is ok anyway... will keep you updated!

Donna Kebab x


----------



## Wobbles

Donna79x said:


> Just thought I would give you an update from my 3rd ultrasound on Monday. The nurse was so helpful I nearly fainted !!!

I had to read that bit 3 times just to make sure I read it right :rofl:

A littl eposive coming out of all this Donna? Things moving a long at least.

I am glad your OH came back & I hope things are ok for you both now. Tough times hun it really is - Well I know what its like in my house anyway.

Keep your chin up & let us know how your doing won't you :hugs:


----------



## Tam

Oh Donna I really hope things get sorted for you babe, they seem to be doing all they can, which is brilliant news!

I hope you manage to sort things with your OH too babe.....

Here's to a bright furture! :hugs: x


----------



## Donna79x

Thanks Tam hun.... went to doc's this morning for the offiical results and she said that the cyst is gone :happydance: 

ME and OH have gone a hugh step and are getting on really well and feel so in love again... really hope he as changed for good this time.

We have a fertility clinic hospital appt on 17th may.

Hope all you well with you and likle Alfie :crib: 

Take care x


----------



## Imi

_Good luck Donna ...._

_Hope things keep on the up for you!_

_Take care and keep us posted!_
_xxx_


----------



## Donna79x

Thanks hun.... wish i was 23 weeks preggers like you though :cry:


----------

